# Dicks gift card purchase



## redbug (Feb 23, 2009)

looks like some sweet stuff. i'm sure you will be out soon.

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice score =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice purchase!!

I used a dicks coupon earlier in the year to stock up on soft plactics as well. I am dieing to get out there!!!


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice, this winter is killing me, I need to go buy something.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice haul, that is gonna be one fine cat rod. Jim I feel your pain, this weekend's two fishing trips helped ease it, but I really need to buy some new gear. I have been good for far too long.


----------

